# Where oh where did my SYSEDIT go??



## Jazzmyn (Jun 27, 2002)

Good evening.

I can't figure out how to get to my win.ini file to edit it because when I click RUN and then type in SYSEDIT, I get a message saying that Windows cannot find it...

Hmph. 

Can someone tell me how else I can get to this file to edit it (I have the worm_datom.a and the worm troj_hai.a, and am trying to do the edit to remove autostart entries from system files, etc.)

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey jazz,
Try going to start then run and type in msconfig.


----------



## Jazzmyn (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you, Rick. I will try that.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can also edit ini files just by going to start and "running" them. They will open in Notepad.

sysedit.exe would normally reside in c:\windows\system

You can try restoring it using the System File Checker. Start>Run>sfc (if you have Win98)

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

If you have WinME, use msconfig > extract one file.


----------



## Jazzmyn (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you so much, both of you. I used the msconfig option and it worked, then I came back to say thank you and found another terrific piece of advice, which I'll save for future reference. 

Many thanks!!
Jazz


----------

